# Venison Pastrami



## TNJAKE (Jan 14, 2022)

Howdy fellas and non fellas. First time dry curing anything. 

 chopsaw
 thanks for the help in pointing me in the right direction.

Started off with a couple small venison roasts
	

		
			
		

		
	







Trimmed up and applied cure #1, kosher salt, brown sugar. Put them under a light vac seal and into the fridge for 7 days flipping and massaging daily
	

		
			
		

		
	






After it finished curing pulled out, rinsed, dry and into the fridge overnight uncovered
	

		
			
		

		
	






Next day mixed up meatheads pastrami rub from amazing ribs
	

		
			
		

		
	






Stuffs delicious. Generous coating
	

		
			
		

		
	






Put it on the smoker using pecan pellets this morning at 215°. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Only took a couple hours to reach 142° IT. Pulled off and rested 10min. Final temp 145°
	

		
			
		

		
	


















Ate a bunch while slicing. Vac sealed the rest for some sammiches during the snow storm coming this weekend. Was off the charts delicious.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 14, 2022)

Looks great Jake


----------



## DougE (Jan 14, 2022)

Boy, I bet that is good


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 14, 2022)

That looks amazing! Id have a hard time not eating it all then, admirable discipline! Beautiful meat, well done!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 14, 2022)

Congrats Jake for a job well done my friend. Be afraid though, be very afraid. Now that you've cured meat, there are endless things you can and will do. It can become an obsession in a hurry. First it's a few roasts, then you'll move to artisan cured Italian meats, then making cured sausages...and so on. You'll be walking through the grocery store looking at every cut of meat wondering how to cure it   

Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 14, 2022)

Looks great Jake! I love pastrami and Meatheads rub is fantastic! I’ve made many batches of it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 14, 2022)

DougE said:


> Boy, I bet that is good


Thanks Doug. Flavor bomb


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 14, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Looks great Jake


Appreciate it Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 14, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> That looks amazing! Id have a hard time not eating it all then, admirable discipline! Beautiful meat, well done!


Thanks Jed. Was definitely hard to restrain but I kept thinking about the reubans I'm gonna make Sunday lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 14, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Congrats Jake for a job well done my friend. Be afraid though, be very afraid. Now that you've cured meat, there are endless things you can and will do. It can become an obsession in a hurry. First it's a few roasts, then you'll move to artisan cured Italian meats, then making cured sausages...and so on. You'll be walking through the grocery store looking at every cut of meat wondering how to cure it
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert I already have a long list of curing projects. Have a brisket flat going into the cure Sunday for beef bacon lol


----------



## normanaj (Jan 14, 2022)

That looks outstanding!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 14, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great Jake! I love pastrami and Meatheads rub is fantastic! I’ve made many batches of it.


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## tallbm (Jan 14, 2022)

Great job with the venison and the pastrami!  Good stuff there.  I see a Chef's Choice 615 slicer in your future soon ;)


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 14, 2022)

normanaj said:


> That looks outstanding!


Appreciate it bud. I impressed myself with this one


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 14, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Great job with the venison and the pastrami!  Good stuff there.  I see a Chef's Choice 615 slicer in your future soon ;)


Thanks bud and lol already have one!





						Smoked Roast Beef Sammich
					

Howdy fellas and non fellas. Smoked up a 4.5lb bottom round roast today for some sammiches. Trimmed the hard fat off the roast and most other fat. This was marbled well so I didn't worry about it. Mixed up my injection. Kosmo Q reserve brisket blend mixed with beef broth Put about 2.5 cups into...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 14, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> First time dry curing anything




  So I guess , this will happen again , dry cure that is.

Looks great Jake, nice to be able to pull from freezer and have sandwiches almost right away

( I noticed another big chunk of meat on the smoker ?? )

David


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 14, 2022)

Nice work Jake . Man that came out perfect .  Yup , you're hooked now . 
Thanks for the mention .


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 14, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> So I guess , this will happen again , dry cure that is.
> 
> Looks great Jake, nice to be able to pull from freezer and have sandwiches almost right away
> 
> ...


Thanks David. Yep got a pork butt smoking for supper


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 14, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work Jake . Man that came out perfect .  Yup , you're hooked now .
> Thanks for the mention .


Thanks Rich and also for all the help!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 14, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks David. Yep got a pork butt smoking for supper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good Jake. nice big fill the belly super, I'm hoping to get a smoke done tomorrow. 

Weather has been so strange this last week or 2.
Heavy winds and rain than ice and than snow tonight. And super cold again tomorrow. -19 C,  not counting wind
 Just a regular stupid 24 hours

David

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 14, 2022)

Looks great Jake! I knew you could do it! And like already mentioned... you're gonna be hooked! Look forward to your beef bacon, we loved ours!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2022)

Good job Jake! Looks spot on delicious! txsmoker knows what's up.....welcome to the world of curing meat.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 14, 2022)

Nice...............


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 14, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Sounds good Jake. nice big fill the belly super, I'm hoping to get a smoke done tomorrow.
> 
> Weather has been so strange this last week or 2.
> Heavy winds and rain than ice and than snow tonight. And super cold again tomorrow. -19 C,  not counting wind
> ...


I hear ya. Calling for 10+ inches of snow here again this weekend lol. Apparently I live in Canada now. Stay warm bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 14, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks great Jake! I knew you could do it! And like already mentioned... you're gonna be hooked! Look forward to your beef bacon, we loved ours!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan I'll be hitting you up come beef bacon time. Yours looked bomb


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 14, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Good job Jake! Looks spot on delicious! txsmoker knows what's up.....welcome to the world of curing meat.


Appreciate it bud. I was unsure how it would turn out and definitely less than confident lol. Grinned from ear to ear when I cut it open


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 14, 2022)

boykjo said:


> Nice...............


Thanks bud!


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 14, 2022)

Picture perfect.  I have an elk roast in the freezer I was going to jerk and share with my hunting buddy that gave it to me.  I may have to reconsider.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 14, 2022)

Looks great Jake


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 14, 2022)

WOW Jake, that looks really good. Now bring on some pictures of that butt...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 14, 2022)

Oh my son! What have you just done! That looks fantastic. Big like.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 14, 2022)

Looks pretty dicken good!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 14, 2022)

That looks really freaking good, Jake! Might have to try my hand at dry curing.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 14, 2022)

Looks great! Thinking not much would go into the freezer around my house. Me and the food vacuum (14yo son) would eating that as fast as it was cut. 
Jim


----------



## jkc64 (Jan 14, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I hear ya. Calling for 10+ inches of snow here again this weekend lol. Apparently I live in Canada now. Stay warm bud



Looks good. You need to quit listening to the local weather, they don't know what's happening till they check the weather rock. LOL

Weather Rock


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Apparently I live in Canada now. Stay warm bud



So this is my neck of the woods ...in Canada, wish it was just snow







High winds 60KM gusts of 80KM plus ( 50-60 MPH ) most of the north east seaboard
Started sideways snow and wind. Loud all night was up at 5 am, ice pellets hitting windows on all sides of house
Nice morning, Nice day for a walk





My 4 outside cameras , kind of sideways snow. Depending on where in the Province  5 - 40 cm snow with this wind and -19 C later today

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 15, 2022)

Jake, better get your outside cameras ready at your place! Not sure how much total snow we got but my brown grass and black soil is now missing! Lol

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 15, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> my brown grass and black soil is now missing!


Mine too , but at least I'll be able to tell who's dog has been in my yard .


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 15, 2022)

Congrats on the ride Jake! Looks fantastic up there!


----------



## motocrash (Jan 15, 2022)

Beautiful.
Nice work, dry cure is my norm.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 15, 2022)

Heck ya!  That looks delicious!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 15, 2022)

TNJ, Excellent job on your pastrami!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 15, 2022)

Looks phenomenal Jake, now as 

 tx smoker
 said… you’ll be curing everything in sight!  LOL

I need to do a pastrami, thanks for the reminder!

BTW, congrats on the ride!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Picture perfect.  I have an elk roast in the freezer I was going to jerk and share with my hunting buddy that gave it to me.  I may have to reconsider.


Thanks bud. Elk is probably my favorite meat


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Looks great Jake


Appreciate it Jerry


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> WOW Jake, that looks really good. Now bring on some pictures of that butt...


Thanks Charles. No thread for the butt as I already have several. But here ya go


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Oh my son! What have you just done! That looks fantastic. Big like.


Haha. Appreciate it bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Looks pretty dicken good!


Lol thanks bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2022)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> That looks really freaking good, Jake! Might have to try my hand at dry curing.


Thanks Derek. That digging dog farms calculator makes it simple


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Looks great! Thinking not much would go into the freezer around my house. Me and the food vacuum (14yo son) would eating that as fast as it was cut.
> Jim


Lol thanks Jim. Was hard to restrain!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2022)

jkc64 said:


> Looks good. You need to quit listening to the local weather, they don't know what's happening till they check the weather rock. LOL
> 
> Weather Rock


Lmao thanks bud. Keep warm


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> So this is my neck of the woods ...in Canada, wish it was just snow
> 
> View attachment 522242
> 
> ...


Looks crazy on the cameras lol. Stay warm bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Jake, better get your outside cameras ready at your place! Not sure how much total snow we got but my brown grass and black soil is now missing! Lol
> 
> Ryan


Lmao. Wish I could have cameras. Maybe someday they will bless us with internet service out here


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Mine too , but at least I'll be able to tell who's dog has been in my yard .


Might find out it's a human lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Congrats on the ride Jake! Looks fantastic up there!


Thanks Jed!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2022)

motocrash said:


> Beautiful.
> Nice work, dry cure is my norm.


Appreciate it bud. About to head over and compliment on them wings!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2022)

uncle eddie said:


> Heck ya!  That looks delicious!


Thanks bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> TNJ, Excellent job on your pastrami!


Appreciate it CM


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks phenomenal Jake, now as
> 
> tx smoker
> said… you’ll be curing everything in sight!  LOL
> ...


Thanks Justin just got back from the store with a butt for buck board lol


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks crazy on the cameras lol. Stay warm bud



Thanks ,  All good here now . F..ing cold. Lots of snow and ice mix. 
Did not lose power thank god. But the wind with everything . 
Over 70,000 lost power around the province last I heard , but we just got the internet back a bit ago

David


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 15, 2022)

Heck yeah looks great Jake !
And you're ready for the snow days too !

Keith


----------



## bertman (Jan 15, 2022)

That does look great. I'm usually afraid to smoke any venison, but this reminds me of the batch of Bear's "dried beef" that I made some time ago. (It didn't last long).

After getting three deer this past year, I may have to try this pastrami. Do you know what cut you used? It's hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 16, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Heck yeah looks great Jake !
> And you're ready for the snow days too !
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith. Just getting ice right now


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 16, 2022)

bertman said:


> That does look great. I'm usually afraid to smoke any venison, but this reminds me of the batch of Bear's "dried beef" that I made some time ago. (It didn't last long).
> 
> After getting three deer this past year, I may have to try this pastrami. Do you know what cut you used? It's hard to tell from the pic.


Thanks Bert. I have no idea on the specific cut. Anything will work though. It sure is tasty


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 16, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks Charles. No thread for the butt as I already have several. But here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Jake, that looks fantastic, too. I haven't done a pulled pork sandwich in awhile, but, or is that butt, it's time...


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 16, 2022)

And congrats on the ride !
Stay warm


----------



## sandyut (Jan 16, 2022)

Great work Jake!  Two of my favorite things in one.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 16, 2022)

dang it man that looks good nice job


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 16, 2022)

Beautiful meat, Jake.  I've never done pastrami, but seeing yours is really pushing me toward giving it a try.
Gary


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 16, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Well Jake, that looks fantastic, too. I haven't done a pulled pork sandwich in awhile, but, or is that butt, it's time...


Thanks Charles it was tasty. Just finished putting the rest in the freezer


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 16, 2022)

912smoker said:


> And congrats on the ride !
> Stay warm


Thanks Keith. I have a roaring fire going


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 16, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Great work Jake!  Two of my favorite things in one.


Thanks Dave I've made pastrami out of a ton of pre corned briskets but I feel pretty good about my first go at home cured


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 16, 2022)

driedstick said:


> dang it man that looks good nice job


Appreciate it bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 16, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Beautiful meat, Jake.  I've never done pastrami, but seeing yours is really pushing me toward giving it a try.
> Gary


Thanks Gary. Pastrami is my favorite deli meat. Give it a try!


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jan 16, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> That looks amazing! Id have a hard time not eating it all then, admirable discipline! Beautiful meat, well done!


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## forktender (Jan 17, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Howdy fellas and non fellas. First time dry curing anything. @chopsaw thanks for the help in pointing me in the right direction.
> 
> Started off with a couple small venison roasts
> 
> ...


That looks killer, Jake!!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 18, 2022)

forktender said:


> That looks killer, Jake!!!


Lol thanks Dan!


----------



## slavikborisov (Jan 18, 2022)

looks great!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 18, 2022)

slavikborisov said:


> looks great!!


Appreciate it bud


----------



## agaffer (Jan 18, 2022)

Now that is interesting and looks great. Never thought to make venison pastrami. Did you use roasts from the hind quarters?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 18, 2022)

agaffer said:


> Now that is interesting and looks great. Never thought to make venison pastrami. Did you use roasts from the hind quarters?


Thanks bud. It's delicious. I just labeled it "roasts" but I'm 83.7983% sure they came from hind qtr


----------

